# His/Hers shower



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Had to start on one today. I got to thinking that the 2 mixing valves should be ran in a loop sort of like a body spray set up so to balance out the pressure. Boss man did not want to spend that much time on it so I ran my 3/4 hot and cold center of the valves then teed off horizontally with a full 3/4 tee to both valves keeping all the lines as close to the same length, then switching to a 1/2 fitting just before the valve. Looking at it, it seems there should be no noticeable pressure difference between them. 

How would you run 2 separate valves in one shower?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Bill said:


> Had to start on one today. I got to thinking that the 2 mixing valves should be ran in a loop sort of like a body spray set up so to balance out the pressure. Boss man did not want to spend that much time on it so I ran my 3/4 hot and cold center of the valves then teed off horizontally with a full 3/4 tee to both valves keeping all the lines as close to the same length, then switching to a 1/2 fitting just before the valve. Looking at it, it seems there should be no noticeable pressure difference between them.
> 
> How would you run 2 separate valves in one shower?


 If your just doing one showerhead for each valve it doesn't matter. The valves can put out way more than the showerheads will anyway. I'd just use 3/4 feeds and split those off into 1/2" and wouldn't worry about the lenght. Thats how my shower is at my house and my showerheads put out way more than 2.5 gpm and it works fine. I have 80psi and a 1" main.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Also bigger doesn't mean better...over sizing the hot line just makes you wait longer for hot water unless you have a circulated loop and most houses here do not have a circ system.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I have never had an issue not tying the two together Bill. I have ran quite a few his and her set ups back in the day.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I sometimes will install one mixing valve with a single control valve to each head and everything on a loop. On my own shower I have three, two handle Kohler valves installed vertically. The bottom valve is Hot & Cold, the middle valve is the waterfall spout and lower shower head. The top valve is the for the top head and the hand shower on the back wall. The setup is 20-years old without a problem.

Mark


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Well water at 40-60 even if you have 3/4 supply split to 2 1/2" will show a slight drop when the 2nd valve is on...but thats just the way it is.


----------

